

HTML5 and why IT often leaves the end user naked - rainmaker23
http://www.appstechnews.com/news/2013/jul/03/html5-and-why-it-often-leaves-end-user-naked/

======
pedalpete
"HTML5 apps assume that you have coverage, don’t work with the camera or GPS
features of your device, have no local data and require the server or website
to drive the app; this is just fine for booking airline tickets, but awful for
the technician fixing your dishwasher, the sales representative doing a call
or a nurse delivering homecare."

How would a native app be any better for the technician, sales rep or nurse? I
almost make the assumption that anybody building an app to serve those markets
would not be hosting all the content on the device. The device needs to
connect to the internet to get the data.

Location services and the device camera are also both available through the
browser, though location is not as reliable as GPS, but fits a large volume of
use cases where general location is all that is needed.

The article also misses the fact that most enterprises can't afford to develop
a Java and Objective-C version of the app (ignoring Windows and any other
upcoming platforms). Any enterprise that is doing that for their internal
tools is likely throwing away cash.

Native has it's places, in games , but enterprise IT isn't. it.

